# Rosita (Polka)



## BryanB (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone attempted to play this for the guitar? It sounds awesome (from the midi tracks I've heard) but it's also damn hard. 

Here's the music sheet if anyone has nothing better to do and wants to try this >.>

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2613/rp1jz9.gif

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7835/rp2wq6.gif


----------



## sakket (Jan 28, 2008)

sheet music?! with a guitar?!?!


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 31, 2009)

It's possible to play sheet music with guitar


----------

